# Picture of breather hose



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Has anyone got a picture of the breather pipe assembly below the inlet manifold on a Mk1 225 Quattro?

Mine has split and need to get a new one but no idea what it looks like under the manifold.

Discovered this thanks to a loud whistle which appeared to be coming from the turbo, did a pressure test and heard the air rushing out of this pipe so fingers crossed a replacement will cure my whistle.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

there is a lot of spagetti under the manifold ! :

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=159837&hilit=pcv


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

thanks was,

that is a huge help!

I'll get the manifold stripped off so I can get a proper look and get them replaced.

Any idea what type of engine my 2000 - X 225 roadster will have?

pete


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd guess APX, but on the front left of the engine block itself, just behind and above (ish) the brake vacuum hose, is a little 1x2cm (again, ish) flat metal tab. On it, in dotted letters, should be the 3-character code for your engine. Mine says BAM. Check it out now, funk/soul brother. :roll:


----------



## TheBoyLeeRoy (Jan 15, 2010)

There is a big difference between the BAM and the APX on this front. The BAM PCV system is like spagetti in comparison. I have an APX and recently replaced a T piece, PCV valvle and the pipe which runs out of the top of the T piece to the left hand underside side of the inlet manifold in front of the engine. Made an instant difference to the cars performance. There is already a topic on here, search for APX breather or APX PCV and you'll come across the topic. The pipe you need was about £20 from Audi and is slightly larger in diameter at the T piece end than the manifold end so make sure you get different and appropriately sized jubilee clips with it too.


----------



## TheBoyLeeRoy (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh, in addition I didn't need to remove the inlet manifold. The whole job took me 10 minutes to do including a cleanup of the electrical connections under the pipe that were soaked in oil as a result.

Of course, if you have a BAM then ignore me completely and good luck !


----------



## TheBoyLeeRoy (Jan 15, 2010)

Found the thread.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=162538&p=1654587&hilit=apx+boost+leak#p1654587


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

Mondo said:


> I'd guess APX, but on the front left of the engine block itself, just behind and above (ish) the brake vacuum hose, is a little 1x2cm (again, ish) flat metal tab. On it, in dotted letters, should be the 3-character code for your engine. Mine says BAM. Check it out now, funk/soul brother. :roll:


I've just been looking under the bonnet and cant find this tab thing at all.

Any pictures of it at all?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I've nicked this photo from somewhere - Google Images found it. Most of the text on the picture was already there, and not relevant for our purposes, but hopefull you can see the bit I've circled, put an arrow to, and written, 'engine code is here':



At least, that's where this tab is on my BAM engine.

Happy hunting!


----------



## BlackBlur (Mar 29, 2010)

here ya go matey, first pic is of the tab and second is the hoses that run under the inlet manifold of the BAM engine (mine is x reg too)... i just bought a new set they all now come under one part number which is 06A 133 789 @ £48.52 + VAT

on a side note i have just concreted the neighbours theory of me being totally nuts by taking pics under my bonnet in the middle of the night


----------



## BlackBlur (Mar 29, 2010)

mondo you beat me ya sod!


----------



## Tubbs (Feb 14, 2004)

I've just been out looking under my bonnet with a torch (2nd time tonight).

Thankfully, i dont have any neighbours so i dont look crazy... lol

The ledge that sticks out from the engine where the code should be is polished, nowt there at all.

Any other way to tell the difference?


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

BlackBlur said:


> mondo you beat me ya sod!


Ah, only by 4 minutes - and at least your photo is yours; I just half-inched my one from somewhere...


----------



## TheBoyLeeRoy (Jan 15, 2010)

Tubbs said:


> I've just been out looking under my bonnet with a torch (2nd time tonight).
> 
> Thankfully, i dont have any neighbours so i dont look crazy... lol
> 
> ...


Check the air filter box. If it is an APX it will have a corrugated plastic pipe coming out of the bottom of it which travels down to the bottom left corner of the engine. This is in addition to the inlet pipe. So in essence two pipes coming out of your air filter box. This is part of the secondary air system. You will also have another corrugated plastic pipe coming out of the bottom of the brass vacuum unit which is to the left of the air filter box. If these pipes exist then it is an APX. The BAM engine does not have secondary air system.

Alternatively check your V5 document !


----------

